# Pigeons for Adoption in Southern CA



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hawks are too relentless in the area and unfortunately I need to rehome all of my pigeons. They have all been flown so they will need to be used as breeders. As for homers; I have two white ones (one has a black spot on her back), two checks, a blue bar, a brown and white mottled, a brown and white splash. I also have two black rollers and a pair of brown rollers with two young brown roller babies(both have been flown). Looking for a great home where they won't be hawkbait. Located in the inland empire, so cal. Free to a good home.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

do you have any pics? i am intrested in the whites .. and the brown splash


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello Citycowgirl. I am also interested in the Male white one for my white female with a black tail feather. My # is 818-383-1391. I can come over today. Also I have my tumblers on lockdown. I think it is still early.


----------

